# We found a house!



## undergunfire (Mar 9, 2008)

Ryan and I work with a lady (who is also our friend) who rents a really cute house up "in the pines". "The pines" are still in Prescott, but it is considered "the woods".

Well, she is moving out with her girlfriend into a new house, and her house (Paris)....is for rent! Her landlord asked her to ask around for new renters, as he was very desperate for someone to move right in after they left.

Ryan and I went to Paris' house yesterday and checked it out, it's awesome! The outside of the house looks like a little cabin, then you go inside and it's just great. Paris even painted the walls my favorite colors (red, greens, browns, yellows), which happen to be hers too .

The house is a 3 bedroom 1 1/2 bath. It's very "comfy"...and quiet, since it's in the pines.

The house also has a huge two story garage in the back....the second story is a loft, which is unfinished...but we are going to ask the landlord if he pays for the stuff....we will finish it. The garage is perfect for Ryan's band practice space...and the loft will be their hang out area!

The house even has a BUNNY ROOM . The room is already awesome, it has laminate flooring, but the wall colors are baby blue...which I hate...so I will be repainting it to a darker blue. The rabbits can be in the third bedroom while I paint and such!

The third bedroom will be our friend Garret's room. He lives in Flagstaff (2 hours away), but wants to move back to Prescott because family and friends are here. Garret will also be able to get his old concrete job back. The cool part...Garret's room has a door to outside...so if he wants to have girls over or people over....then they can go into his room without walking through my house.

Washer, dryer, dishwasher included! Huuuuuuge yard, perfect if we decide to foster a dog. A lady at work, Karin, wants to give me a huge 10 ft by 6ft dog run. Garret also has a Pit Bull mix, named Behemuth (sp?)...so that will be awesome!

Ryan and I went shopping today and got every thing we needed for our kitchen, we bargain shopped ...it was very fun.


The landlord, Mike, faxed us our application today...so we have to fax it back tomorrow. It's 95% sure we have the place.

OH!.....They don't care about animals . They didn't ask and Paris has one dog and three cats. Paris also said the people who lived in the house before she moved into it a year ago had FIVE dogs!

Garret will be moving back from Flagstaff between May - July....so Ryan and I are going to be "poor" for a little while until Garret can move in and help out with rent. We will live....we make enough right now to afford it, but we won't have much spending money at all, but that's fine!

Time to look around on here and online for NIC condo ideas for the bunny room. YES....I am planning my bunny room already .




We move in April 1st if we are accepted (we don't have many doubts about that) :biggrin2:!


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 9, 2008)

What an excellent find! It's tough to get a nice place (especially an affordable one!). So glad it'll work out with Garrett too. Great that he has his own entrance. Gives you more privacy. Can't wait to see how the bunny room gets set up!


----------



## Spring (Mar 9, 2008)

That's so awesome Amy! Way to go! 

Can't wait to see pictures once you move in!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 9, 2008)

Not to be devils advocate but I would defintely get it in the renters agreement that you are allowed to have animals so there is no confusion later if he decides to change his mind. I would do it just to cover your but and make sure you are not in a sticky situation down the road.



Congratulations on the place glad to hear that you found something. Of course we will expect pictures when you move in.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2008)

Wonderful! Can't wait to hear that you've got the green light to move in! 

Good job, guys!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 9, 2008)

How awsome is that! It sounds just perfect - I love it when things like this all just fall into place! Sounds so great - paws crossed everything goes well, and can't wait to see the new bunny room! :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you, every one .

I should mention that Paris hasn't has ANY troubles with the house at all within the past year. The landlord lives in Peoria, AZ...which is about 2 hours away...so Paris said she has only seen him at the house once in the past year...and he only went to put something in the garage...didn't even walk into the house.

We'll mention the pets, but it looks like it's not an issue at all.


I've been wanting to build new bunny condo's for a while, but I couldn't due to lack of space...so I am having fun looking at NIC cages on the forum for ideas.

Hrm, new house....a WHOLE house...and I am extremely excited about new bunny condo's :craziness.


----------



## Spring (Mar 9, 2008)

True bunny slave! 

With me, if you have a room to work with I'd just putpens along the side with a walkway. It works great for me! Lots of room and doesn't take up too many grids


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations, the house sounds AWESOME!! I'm so excited for you. When will you get to move in? You should post pictures of the place! Nice that they're letting you paint, too, white walls are so boring. We wanted to paint a couple rooms in our apartment, and the landlady said it was fine as long as she approved the color first. We suggested blue and she said NO, so everything's white still. The weird thing though is that I think she's owned this apartment for decades, and the kitchen was bright orange at one point and bright yellow at another. The bathroom was a hideous turquoise. Thankfully everything's been re-painted white, but the bathroom has this terrible pressboard stuff on the walls that's mottled baby blue with gold veining through it.

There's just one thing I'm a little concerned about... You said you'll be living with a friend who will of course have a room of his room, and that you love the fact his room has it's own door to the outside (which I agree is very nice) so there aren't people tromping through YOUR house. If Garret is paying 1/3rd of the rent, it's just as much his house as it is yours. I've seen people get into the frame of mind that an apartment or house that they share with other people who are also paying rent is their home, and that the other person/people are interlopers. Not a good situation for anyone and it might be a bit harder for you and Ryan and Garret anyway since you and Ryan are a couple. Of course everyone should be respectful of everyone else's wants and needs. Just wanted to point that out, I might have been totally misinterpreting what you said


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 9, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> True bunny slave!
> 
> With me, if you have a room to work with I'd just putpens along the side with a walkway. It works great for me! Lots of room and doesn't take up too many grids


Yeah, my thing is...I want to have lots of floor space left, so I can let the rats run around and play...as well as the bunnies. I want to have cardboard castles and all that fun stuff. I need to get another look at the room and think hard about it . I'll have time to think because I am going to repaint that room anyway.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 9, 2008)

Shiloh....Garret's not going on the "bill". He will be "renting" the room from us, not the landlord. I like that he has a door because I do not want a ton of people over at the house all the time. I also made that super clear with Ryan. We all work 40-50 hours a week, so weekends will be when people come over to hang out.

I am not sure if that's easily understandable, but in other words....the house is not a "party" house....like...after band practice all the guys come into the house to hang out all over the place...not happening, lol.

It's hard to explain, but I don't have any issues with Garret, he is a good friend of Ryan and I...if he wants to watch t.v. in the living room, cook food, do whatever....that is fine...I just don't want people over at the house all the time...is my point.

Hope that wasn't confusing?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah, okay  That makes sense! So you and Ryan will be paying the entire rent to the landlord every month, and Garret is simply renting a room from you two. Will you be drawing up a legal agreement with Garret to make sure he doesn't skimp on the rent or damage his room and leave without paying for repairs?

I'm like you- I prefer a quiet home. I am NOT a party person- I mean, I like being with friends, but no way would I have a party with booze at my apartment or house.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep, things will be talked through with Garret more thoroughly when the time comes .

It's not that booze will be present, I just don't like lots of noise and people all over the place. I like simple, clutter-free stuff....I just have little patience for people being over at the house at the wrong times. I really depends on my moods, but most of the time.....I'd rather not have people over.

I guess I am pretty possessive of my things, too. I don't like when people use my stuff without asking, and if they do....I make a huge deal out of it....it's a respect thing.

Like I said, we like Garret a lot and we have known him for quite a long time. He may crack "rabbit stew" jokes and such, but he is an easy person to get a long with. When he lived in Prescott we saw him about every day. I don't think living with him will be an issue, at all, as long as my stuff is respected...among other friends that come over.

You know what I mean? Like if Sunday is house cleaning/animal cleaning day...the house is not to have people hanging out on the couch or something.

I'm not sure how I have become possessive of my belongings, it's odd. I don't like to share my stuff .



Ah well, it will all work out . I'm waaaaay too excited!


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

Amy, congrats!

I am like you in that aspect. I don't like having people over at the wrong times (well adults) I'll have kids over any time no problem. It's not about being possessive, it's about how you have worked hard to have YOUR home, YOUR stuff, and it's nice that people RESPECT that. Hihi. :?I cannot cannot stand being disrespected in my own home. Disrespect me elsewhere and I won't get as mad, but if you are in my house.... Lol.

I think it's great that you are not putting Garret on the lease. How cool is that that he has a door???? It's great that you can afford it without him, but be able to have him to give you guys more freedom. I had to work two jobs just to cover bills so I know what it is to be working to survive without any "playing" money I'm envious really... A garage with a loft, a huge yard, being in the woods so to speak... AND a bunny room?! 

Sheesh! Some people just have it all don't they??? Lol just bugging. Congrats, all that hard work finally paid off for you guys See how life is? If you hadn't gotten that job, you wouldn't have met the lady, and no lady no house


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, that house great! Congratulations! I hope you get the go-ahead soon! 

And I'm the same as you, really. I love going to my friend's houses for parties and gatherings and such, but I really don't like having people over mine too much! I'd say it happens about 3/4 times a year, tops. And then I always get so stressy about the mess that's being made, even if they're being quite tidy! Last September a friend of mine broke up with her boyfriend and was between houses for a bit, so she stayed with us for a couple of months. She was really quiet and tidy, but we were still glad when she left, I guess cos we'd got stuck into our routine and the way we like things, and when we're at home we like to be quiet and left alone, so to speak?

Anyway, definately post some pics up when you have some- I LOVE looking at houses lol! I always want to move, just so I can have a new house! 

Jen xx


----------



## trailsend (Mar 10, 2008)

I was just reading everyones posts about how they don't like company - and I agree with everyone! I try to be laid back about things, but I'm not. Mostly because of the animals, I am always worried about their routine being upset, or people not being respectful. My kids are top priority in this house - if the Prairie dogs don't like you - Get out! lol. 

When do you find out if it's a "go" Amy? Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm glad I am not the only one who feels the same way about "my" house .

We faxed in our application this morning and Mike said he'd let us know by Thursday. OHHH....not the dreaded WAIT :nerves1.

We are soooo sure we will get the place because anyone will give us an awesome reference (including Paris, the current renter), and Mike told Ryan on the phone this morning that we definitely do make enough money. The rent is pretty high for us, but it's about half our income...and people have told us that that is how it usually always is.

I want to get the call tomorrow that says we got the place, so I can start packing, HAHA! I have like nothing to pack....we don't own much (not a pack rat here!). Ohhh...and I want to go to the Habitat for Humanity thirft store and find a couch! They have nice couches all the time...older folks donate their never-used couches from second houses when they down size all the time....lots of rich folks around here in the hills.


This will be me until we find out: :caffeine:agree:expressionlessanic:.



p.s...I found the NIC cages I want to make, suprises...suprises. I wish the room wasn't baby blue, but it is...so therefore I have to paint it. I wish I didn't...lol!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats!!!

I just cannot stand to live with somebody else, I mean sure, if I birthed you, or you birthed me, or I am married to you, all is golden.. but roomates... NO.

Your a bigger, better, more patient woman than I am!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2008)

Wishing you the best of luck, Amy! I know how much you want this and have been wanting this.

Good Luck!ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Congrats!!!
> 
> I just cannot stand to live with somebody else, I mean sure, if I birthed you, or you birthed me, or* I am married to you*, all is golden.. but roomates... NO.
> 
> Your a bigger, better, more patient woman than I am!


Even then, it can be questionable!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2008)

Amy you know I hav my fingers crossed as does Rob. Now make sure it is a comfy sofa for me.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 11, 2008)

Okieee, here's the deal. I didn't want to mention how much money we make to you guys or the cost of rent or something, because I don't want to "flaunt" money, but I need to say it in order for you guys to understand...



Mike called Ryan today to say that he saw how much money we made and he would like it to be $2,800 total....and ours right now is $2,500. Keep in mind Ryan is 18 years old and I am 19 years old. Ryan's mom said we are doing great for how young we are.

The application fee thing (and cleaning fee for when we move out?) was $150, we sent that check out Sunday (he recieved it today), the security deposit is $850, and rent is $950 per month. Paris said with cable, internet, utilities she pays $1,100 per month for the house....about what we would be paying, minus $30 a month for cable.

Well, since we are $300 short for his standard...he said he wants to up the security deposit by $450...so the security deposit would now be $1,300. OR....Mike said Ryan's mom will have to co-sign...just because of that darn $300 short of "his standard .


Anywoo...Ryan's mom will be co-signing because that extra $450 will come from emergency savings..and that would be poopy. Ryan's mom said 100% she knows we can make it and do fine on our own, so she isn't worried about co-signing. She also said she would co-sign on utilites, so that we don't have to pay those deposits either.

Ryan is going to call Mike back tomorrow to let him know that Ryan's mom will be co-signing.



Looks like we've got the place, ehh ? I hope so, we want this house badly...lots of pluses because of the "unlimited" animal thing, bunny/rat room, up in "the pines", large backyard, HUGE garage with a loft. Negitives....the loft is unfinished and the kitchen could use an update with cabinets and appliances, but that's no issue.

If we get the place, move-in date is still April 1st...and you guys will have pictures ASAP . The outside of the house is not gorgeous (kind-of "cabin-like"...but it's our first house and I am waaaaay too excited.


So....fingers crossed, people :flowerskiss:!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 11, 2008)

WHOOPEE AMY! All paws are crossed here (and that's a lot of paws & hooves too!) I hope everything falls into place just right. Propts to Ryans mom for co signing - you guys are doing so well for your age! Good for you the cost of living keeps going up & up. I am so excited for you! :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you, trailsend :blushan:. I just hope we are accepted and know for sure tomorrow, so I can stop worrying. 

Ryan's mom is going to start weaving us rugs on her loom, once we get moved out and she gets her looms all settled into her new studio (now her current bedroom). I am happy for her too, because it's almost like she is getting a new house! She is switching her bedroom into ours, her studio into her huge current bedroom, then the season sun room will be a "lounge" area with a day bed and such.


It's sweet and I am rambling. Shut me upppp :biggrin2:.


I'm nuts :craziness, I am already coming up with a "fresh grocery list" :baghead. If anyone wants to help out with what we need (like sugar, condiments)...that would be awesome, haha!


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 12, 2008)

ugh I SHOULD COME LIVE WITH YOU, what the crap am I doing in Phoenix when I could be kicking it in the pines in a big backyard!?!?!

hahahahaha.

Tracy


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 12, 2008)

Amy, I really hope you get the house! I'll be thinking of you. I don't know how much things cost in Arizona, but $950 per month would be an awesome price up here! The place we might be moving to in a year is two bedroom apartments for that much. 

I could try to help you with your grocery list! Do you and Ryan and Garret cook much? Do you have access to Sam's Club or Costco or a place like that? I cook a lot so these are the types of staples I'd get:

-10 lb bag of flour
-10 lb bag of white sugar
-smaller bag of brown sugar
-big container of salt
-vegetable oil
-baking powder
-baking soda
-corn starch
-normal size container of quick cooking oats
-25 pound bag of rice
-8 pound bag of macaroni
-large package of spaghetti
-bag of store brand cereal
-big bag of dried fruit
-big family packs of meat from Costco that you divide into Ziploc baggies and put in the freezer (I'd get pork chops, chicken breasts and ground beef)
-eggs
-milk
-margarine
-spices of your choice (at Sam's Club you can get a big spice rack for about $20 that includes all the spices, or you could just troll the bulk foods aisle at your local grocery store and pick what you want- it's SO much cheaper to buy spices from the big canisters than to buy the fancy bottles), I'd suggest black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, Italian seasoning, marjoram or thyme, cinnamon, cumin, parsley and chili powder
-cans of beans or bags of dried beans if you want to cook them yourself
-a couple cans of plain tomato sauce
-a couple cans of diced tomatoes
-canned tuna
-peanut butter
-jelly
-bread (or yeast so you can make your own)
-soy sauce
-lemon juice
-light mayo

I know that seems like a LOT of stuff, but you could make all kinds of things from it. You have everything you need to make biscuits, muffins, cakes, pancakes, spaghetti, tacos (make your own tortillas, it's pretty easy and they taste better), all kinds of marinades for meat, oatmeal, tuna casserole (make your own sauce instead of buying cream of whatever soup), sandwiches, homemade pudding and a whole lot more.


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 12, 2008)

Shiloh, I just wanted to post to tell you that this is so incredibly nice of you to do for Amy!!! I'm actually going to utilize this list as well, I can never remember or even make a list of EVERYTHING that would be smart to get. This is not only a great starter list but a great list of stuff to have in the house whenever you want to cook or make something to eat!

:highfive:

That is awesome!

Tracy


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 12, 2008)

Tracey....you are more than welcome to come visit :biggrin2:.


Shiloh....thank you sooooo much for that list :hug:! It's awesome, really, thank you. 

Ryan's mom said she would help us come up with a list, but it would be a bit of a waste of time, as she would say we need things like "pickled asparagus" and weird orental things.....yuck!

Ryan does all the cooking. I can fend for myself when he's not home for dinner, but that usually consists of mac & cheese and (non-michanically seperated!) natural hot dogs...lol.

We eat a lot of pasta, kilbasa (sp?) and corn (a yummy mix dinner), burrito's & taco's, salads, pizza on occassion (free from the best place in town!), bread bowls, eh.....and more stuff. I am picky and do not like weird foods....no thai, chinese, odd-looking, weird stuff foods for me....lol.



Think of us...we get another call from Mike today and will be telling him that Ryan's mom will be co-signing.
:clover:


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 12, 2008)

ray:

Hope this all works out!!! :biggrin2with a co-signer I really don't see how it couldn't!)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2008)

Any news, Amy?

I'm glad the grocery list might be of help to you and Tracy! I didn't include things like fresh fruit or veggies or potatoes or cheese because those things go bad and you might not need some of them. I would definitely recommend fruits and veggies though  Amy, we don't buy many processed foods, but we do buy the Annie's mac and cheese. It's all natural and while I love homemade mac and cheese and make it somewhat often, the stuff in the box is so convenient for a quick lunch! It's nice when it's on sale too, I got 5 boxes for $4 yesterday. Have you tried the Annie's cereals? There's one kind called Cinnabunnies and I HAD to buy it since my first rabbit was named Cinnabun. Wow, is it ever good cereal! It has lots of cinnamon and sugar on it. It's even good by itself and I don't usually like cereal without milk. One of the other organic brands makes Peanut Butter Panda Puffs cereal and I like eating that one without milk, too. So tasty.

If you need any recipes using those ingredients, just let me know and I'll send ya some! I love cooking. You said you don't like cooking that much, but it's really easy to whip up a pan of granola bars and way cheaper than buying them.

Can't wait to hear you got the house!!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 13, 2008)

I do like the Annie's stuff, Shiloh . Recipes would be sweet. I told Ryan you sent us a little start up shopping list and he thanks you and want to know if you have any recipes.

I really want to try for all natural/organic foods, but shopping at the natural food store can't happen for a little while...very pricey. We shop at our local Fry's and get stuff 10/$10.00 lots of times...they have great deals on foods.

I want to plan a diet and I think it will be much easier since we will be on a food budget and we have our own fridge to fill with more fruits and veggies (which I love!).

I am not a big meat eater and could easily do without meat. When I do eat it, it's a ham sandwhich or pepperoni on pizza, hot dogs, or kilbasa (sp?) in a dinner Ryan makes. I've lost my taste for meat over the past few months. I can't eat meat unless it doesn't taste like meat...lol.


The only news we got today was that Mike called Paris and she let me know that she gave us an awesome reference. We should definitely know by tomorrow.

We went into Walmart tonight because our work needed black spray paint for displays for tomorrow, but while we were there instead of having "walmart wandering eyes"...I looked at color swatches and picked a few out that I like, tans/browns for the bunny room...since the house is already in that color "flow" anyway. We'll have to go to Lowe's and get paint.


Oh...and if we get the place...we will be moving in on April 1st....April Fools Day...and Marlin's 1st birthday :biggrin2:.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2008)

Amy, congrats on the good reference! It's so fun to pick out paint colors, I can't wait until I have a house to paint. I like looking at the little swatches at the store and usually bring a couple home.

I'm not much of a meat eater, either... Thankfully, Paul doesn't think a meal has to have meat in it, either. I might cook something that has a chunk of meat as the main course every two weeks or so. I do use meat in cooking, but it's usually a small amount, like a pasta dish with half the amount of meat the recipe says or often I'll substitute beans or a veggie for the meat. We like the turkey kielbasa too and it's usually on sale for $2 a pound at the store! We've actually only had to buy meat at Sam's Club once since we moved in in May, I went home and cleaned the meat up and froze it and then take it out of the freezer when I need it. Meat is expensive, I absolutely hate handling raw meat and I like the taste of other things better. I usually use tofu in stir fries or asian noodles, and 5 or 6 shrimps can go a long way!

What type of recipes are you guys interested in?


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 13, 2008)

Spicey food recipes . Almost every meal we eat is spicey. You can PM me some if you'd like. I'm always up (okay, sometimes)...for trying new foods...as long as it doesn't look odd...lol!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 13, 2008)

*WE GOT THE HOUSE :yahoo:!*


----------



## momofmany (Mar 13, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 14, 2008)

How exciting!!

Congratulations!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 14, 2008)

Omg, I'm so happy for you guys!



*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU, RYAN AND THE ANIMALS!! arty::bunny18*


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Mar 14, 2008)

Woohooo! Amy I'm so happy for you!!

My boyfriend and I are both 18, and we live together as well. We have a fairly decent basement suite with an extra bedroom for the buns =P It's hard though, as we're both working full time and going to school.

But one day, I hope we'll get a whole house just like you!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you, every one :bunnydance:!


I think a huge part of my excitement is the "bunny room" . I am already chosing wall colors and have NIC cage designs picked out. I am very excited that my babies will now be able to play for hours every day after work.

Tomorrow Ryan's mom and I are going to the habitat for humanity thrift store to see if they have any nice couches for real cheap, until I can afford to buy my red suede (sp?) couch in a few months. On Saturday we are going to go garage saling as well, to see if we can't find a few other things for cheap. It's "cheap, cheap, cheap" now .

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 14, 2008)

YAY, congrats!! I'm so happy for you! I'll work on getting some recipes to you soon  Is it ok if they aren't all spicy? Most of the stuff I make isn't super spicy. Yummy, yes, but not necessarily hot.


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!1 It's sounds like a wonderful home for you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Tomorrow Ryan's mom and I are going to the habitat for humanity thrift store to see if they have any nice couches for real cheap, until I can afford to buy my red suede (sp?) couch in a few months. On Saturday we are going to go garage saling as well, to see if we can't find a few other things for cheap. It's "cheap, cheap, cheap" now .
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


I repeat just make sure it is comfy.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your new home!!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 15, 2008)

I found the SWEETEST couch today, oh my lordy!

Ryan's mom and I went to the Salvation Army and there that beauty was! It's black "leather" (not real) and black & white hounds-tooth fabric pattern on the cushions and on the back rests. I can't explain it well, but it was a STEAL. It's almost new...a tiny bit of small white scuffs on the back of the couch (that goes against the wall anyway). We also have to replace the legs on it, too...which is fine because I think different legs would suite the couch better, anyway.

You guys will have pictures of it tomorrow (er, today...Saturday), after we bring it home from Sal's. We are also going to do a little garage saling and a bit more thrift store shopping tomorrow to see what we can find for end tables and a coffee table.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2008)

It is cute! She sent me a picture on the phone.:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 15, 2008)

I still have to take a picture of the couch for you guys, but...

One of Ryan's friend's dad just got a new huuuuge screen t.v....sooo...he gave us his old one :shock:. It's a 41 inch HD flat screen....for freeeeee, he only had it for like 6 months too. How nuts is this? Awesome things are coming our way!

Oh, not to mention I may have a lady interested in my spurs (horse stuff) and I am selling a hammock set that I made to a person from the UK that is on my rat forum :thumbup!

OoOoOo....I think we are going down to Phoenix next weekend, too, to get 2 end tables, 1 coffee table, and a dinner table & chairs.....a gift from Ryan's mom :bow!

Gosh, I am so happy. I can't wait until we get moved in anic:.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 16, 2008)

Whoopee! That is GREAT news - so exciting!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 16, 2008)

YAY!!!!! 

:dancingorig:

That's great news! Congratulations! I'm really happy for you, and a little jealous as well, I love moving house!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks, you two !


We meet Mike, our landlord, on Thursday at noon. We are going down to Ikea on Wednesday night to get our 2 end tables and a coffee table...dirt cheap, too...but they look so nice!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 18, 2008)

Im jealous... a coffee table.

I had a really nice expensive one that matched my end tables and the table in the foyer. My friend broke the glass once. We replaced it, her daughter broke it the second time, we replaced it, my son broke it. We replaced it again.. I tripped and fell into it face first..

My husband took it to the dump... I think he was done with replacing the glass...HA


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2008)

Well...we got our coffee table, two end tables, kitchen table w/ 4 chairs, a strainer, a stuffed rattie stuffy, more plates/mugs/bowls, two end table lamps, a small trash can...and I think that is it .

Well, we spent more then we were planning because we noticed our tax returns came...but the trip was fun and I was an angry poopyface the whole time....shopping with Ryan's mom can be a pain in the rear. Ugh, will she understand this is MY house and I don't want her decorating tips?

lol. I'm going to really kick her when we have a baby some day and she is giving me all sorts of "mommy tips".

:grumpy:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats! It sounds like a really nice place :biggrin2:

It's funny because I was just skimming through this whole thread, and when you mentioned pricing at first glance I thought the $2,800 reference was per month rent. (For northern Virginia $2,800/month is about right for a 3 bedroom place). Then I saw $950 and I was like...sweet Jesus that's how much we pay here for the cheapest 1 bedroom apartment that can be found! I need to move to Arizona


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Congrats! It sounds like a really nice place :biggrin2:
> 
> It's funny because I was just skimming through this whole thread, and when you mentioned pricing at first glance I thought the $2,800 reference was per month rent. (For northern Virginia $2,800/month is about right for a 3 bedroom place). Then I saw $950 and I was like...sweet Jesus that's how much we pay here for the cheapest 1 bedroom apartment that can be found! I need to move to Arizona



Move to AZ then :biggrin2:. I think Crystal (AngelnSnuffy) needs to move here to and join Tracy , James, and I .


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 21, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> ....shopping with Ryan's mom can be a pain in the rear. Ugh, will she understand this is MY house and I don't want her decorating tips?
> 
> lol. I'm going to really kick her when we have a baby some day and she is giving me all sorts of "mommy tips".
> 
> :grumpy:



LOL, I have the same problem with my own mum! Every time she comes over she keeps telling me what I need to tidy next. Today she was saying that I *need* to put the hay and grass in the shed to store. I said that I didn't want to because of all the spiders and bugs that would get into it, not to mention the damp. She kept going on and on about how I could put a cover over it.. Then I mentioned we were going to buy a small plastic bin for all the pellets we've just had delivered and she said I should put them out there! I ended up just saying 'I DON'T WANT TO PUT THEM IN THE SHED!'

I do love my mum, but I dread to think what she'll be like when I have a baby too lol! :shock:


----------



## tamnjo (Mar 21, 2008)

That's aswome!!!!

Right now we are fixing up our house to sell, so if you know of anyone who is looking for a house in Victoria, let me know. I'm really bummed because if my dad doesn't get the job in Kelowna, then he said we are moving all the way to FRANCE! and i wouldnt be able to bring any of the pets:bigtears:

But this isnt about me, congatulations!!!:brownbunny


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 22, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Little Bay Poo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Congrats! It sounds like a really nice place :biggrin2:
> ...



, I'm telling ya, with this stupid weather here, ugh, ya never know.

Congrats on all your great finds, how cool! Oh, I saw an Ikea catalogue once and wow! Awesome stuff there, I love Contemporary.

I can't wait to see pics of the house!:weee:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2008)

You can't wait to see pictures? Sheeeesh, I can't wait to freakin' move in already! Tracy had better come visit me too .

*9 MORE DAYS :biggrin2:!*


This next weekend coming up we will be going shopping for laundry detergent & stuff like that. I bet that will be fun...I've never shopped for that type of stuff, so it is exciting for me. I asked Ryan if he minded smelling like (or liked the smell of) lavender because they have that smell in laundry detergent, dryer sheets, and dish soap....HAHAHA.

In other words, Crystal, it's getting hot here already...it was like 75 degrees out today....which is sooo sweet after a "cold" winter!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 23, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> In other words, Crystal, it's getting hot here already...it was like 75 degrees out today....which is sooo sweet after a "cold" winter!


I know, it gets warm there early, last year when we were there it got to freakin 80 in Feb:shock:. Was awesome! It freakin snowed (flurried) today, go figure, it's "supposed" to be Spring:grumpy:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2008)

I think Amy and Ryan move in tomorrow- to their new place! inkelepht::bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 1, 2008)

YES! We move into our new house tomorrow :biggrin2:!


I am going to be super busy and I will not have the internet for up to a week, but hopefully I will only be without it for a few days.

It is also Marlin's 1st birthday tomorrow AND I get "Bugsy"...my 8 year old foster bunny.

I hope to get over to Ryan's mom's house on Wednesday to post an update on the house and Bugsy....and also PICTURES .

I am sure I will be on the phone with Alicia (JadeIcing) tomorrow...so I will have her post here to let every one know we got all moved in okay and that Bugsy got to me okay.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome!inkelepht:

You send me some pics too, girly!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 1, 2008)

Good luck with your move! I'm so confused with time zones so don't know if you've gone now or not, but either way, I hope it all went well for you and you settle in quickly! Congratulations again! :biggrin2:

inkelepht:

Jen xx


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2008)

She is in the process of moving right now.:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2008)

Our house is getting put together. We still have a few boxes to go though and decorate a little, but all is going great!

I painted for about 9-10 hours today. It sucked, but it was worth it. My bunny room looks awesome....and nothing is in there and set up yet! I am going to get it all set up tomorrow....then the bunnies will move in on Friday night.

I am still not sure when Paris is going to turn off her internet here, maybe tomorrow....so I will be MIA again for a few days or so. Alicia (JadeIcing) will keep every one updated and junk.

Next weekend (11th - 13th) I have to take care of a dog for a lady around the corner. Easy little job and she is paying me to do so, so that money will help out with groceries or a few things we noticed we needed around the new house.


Back to work tomorrow! I took today off to paint all day. I don't want to go back to work, lol....I want to sit here in my cute little house .


----------

